# araneus cavaticus? lifespan in captivity?



## Merkalee (Feb 23, 2010)

This little gal (female, I think?) has been building her web just outside my back door since late January or early February. I am no expert but I have begun researching because I think she is magnificent. 

First, I would like to know if anyone can confirm whether this is male or female and whether it is araneus cavaticus. She builds her web in an ideal place for prey. Unfortunately, it is also a very unfortunate spot as anyone who does laundry in our building must walk right under (and sometime accidentally THROUGH) her web. Her web has definitely been knocked down at least twice by laundry-doers. I'm afraid someone will find her frightening and smash her.

I'm considering creating an enclosure and bringing her inside. Anybody know if she may do well in an enclosure and what her probable lifespan may be? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## PhilR (Feb 23, 2010)

The spider superficially looks like _A. cavaticus_ (with the usual caveat that picture ID is often unreliable), and she would be a female 

No idea about specific lifespan, but if they're anything like _A. diadematus_, they live generally for around one year.


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 23, 2010)

yep, i'll back that up. female, and IME, about 1 year or so.


----------



## Merkalee (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. You know, I found it odd that she appeared in Jan/Feb (and didn't appear to be juvenile), especially considering we had some unusually cold weather for the Bay Area and actually had some snow this year <gasp>. I thought they usually died around first frost or after they lay off their egg sac in the fall. Could it be that she didn't mate last year and this may be her second season? In which case I suppose she may not make it till Fall.

I dunno if I want to put her in an enclosure if she's going to die soon. Maybe I'll just plead with my neighbors not to kill her or knock down the web. They'll probably think I'm wacko!


----------

